# Tool Talk > Machines >  Wire wheel weed eater - video

## Jon

Wire wheel weed eater. I would be worried about one of those wires stabbing me.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



More: https://www.michaelis-maschinenbau.d...trol-machines/

Previously: Tractor burning weeds - GIF

----------

dubbby (Jul 4, 2020),

olderdan (Aug 21, 2018),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

It looks as if this machine is pulling up the weed roots unlike a strimmer, I would not think the brush head is rotating fast enough to be a real hazard from flying wire pieces.

Reminds me of a home made strimmer I cobbled together after seeing this new device on a TV program called Tomorrows World back in the sixties, a spin dryer motor on the end of an upright vacuum handle and a plastic guard cut from a container of some kind. All feasible apart from the piece of bowden cable I decided to use as a blade, all went well for twenty minuets or so when it stopped cutting and the motor revved up, you guessed it the bowden cable had gone, I came across it weeks later sticking out of my garden shed like a dart. A classic case of enthusiasm getting the better of common sense.

----------

PJs (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Rorschach

I am not so sure that is effective at killing the week, it appears it would just take off the leaves rather than kill the root.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Not just resembles, near copy of a full size street sweeping truck. Not sure [at 5 in the morning] how to procure/ construct brush head. But a vertical gas engine, some type of outboard bearing and drive belt. this is very buildable. I see need of a third [not visible in vid] wheel forward of brush ideal for balance, height and stability. 
The deck and brush could also be pitched a few degrees laterally to reduce contact of inboard side. Compare this to fly-cutting, when a mill head when not trammed in accurately. 
A poly tank and solenoid valve to dispense weed killer selectively along line established by brush periphery would top this off. 
Regular trimmers only do a so-so job on pavement cracks, brick pavers etc; string and surface are too close to parallel. This semi-perpendicular brush is near perfect.

----------

Frank S (Aug 22, 2018),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Jon

1:39 video:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 2, 2018),

that_other_guy (Oct 23, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Whoa Nelly! Not half as efficient as machine initiating this thread. 
I don't drive a mini-excavator, but maintaining a straight line, radius and Z axis is labor intensive, not to mention awfully large mechanical footprint.

----------


## Frank S

IT seems to me that the trimmer on the mini would be good for clearing poison ivy or briers out of the woods and trees 
I don't have a mini excavator but I have thought of building a tree saw for my Kubota HF 191 mid size once I get it running I think if I were to make an extension for the 14 ft boom reach to become 20 ft I could use that to trim back a lot of the overgrown trees on my place. I can't get my Ford 755 Backhoe in paces where the middie would go

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.



More: https://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Ga...tand-up-Weeder

----------

Andyt (May 22, 2019),

baja (May 22, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (May 21, 2019),

that_other_guy (May 24, 2019),

Tule (May 22, 2019)

----------


## sossol

I have one of those Fiskers weed pullers. It works on giant ones that they show in the ads, but not on the normal-sized ones.

Neil

----------

Andyt (May 22, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

My aunt bought a Weed Popper off the TV back in the early 80's and she still uses it. She washes it off after every use and the galvanizing still looks new. Her's is the original version and is easier to use than the Fiskars unit.

Click for bigger pic.

----------

Jon (May 22, 2019)

----------

